# Step by Step process for Express entry pool



## leosunny (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought put some use full information about Express entry pool for new comers.

It's all on the CIC site: 


1) Determine your eligibility by doing this CIC quiz 

2) Get your language test(s) done. You must get at least CLB 7 in each of the four sections for the Federal Skilled Worker (FSW), Provincial Nomination Program (PNP) or Canadian Experience Class (CEC) streams. But getting CLB 10 gives you maximum points for language. 



3) Get your qualifications assessed by doing an Education Credential Assessment. Details here --> 

4) Determine the code that best applies to you on the National Occupation Classification (NOC) list =
The occupation must be NOC 0, A, or B for FSW or CEC. 

5) When you have those in hand you create your express entry profile. 
You'll be given points based on your age, education, number of years work experience, and language skills. The points system is detailed here --> 
You'll be in a pool with thousands of other applicants [

Of course, the more points you have the better. The max is 1200, with 600 of those points coming from your ability to snag a PNP or a job offer with a very hard to get 

For CEC applicants, the max is 600 but someone who has no work experience in Canada who is only eligible for FSW can only get up to 520 points.

6) Finally, wait for your invitation to apply (ITA). But in the interim you will need to do the following:


----------

